# Futurescope. Info required



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Looking to visit Futurescope in August (tesco clubcard makes it good and cheap   )

So a couple of questions that I am sure someone will be able to answer.

1. Is there an Aire at futurescope? If not what is their attitude to motorhomes?? i.e. do they tolerate you parking overnight in the (bound to be huge) car park?

2. How long does it take to "do" Futurescope

3. What is and what is not worth queuing for ??

Over to you !!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

That'll be *Futuroscope* then. 

We've been twice but stayed at a site nearby. I recall that you can stop overnight in the (huge) car park, but haven't done it.

So there's my contribution - a spelling correction and some pretty useless information. 

It's a great place though.

Dougie.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
There is an Aire in Futurescope,well signposted at one of the gates,called in,but it was closed,(Winter time).However not a mile away,is a huge Auchan(Shop and fuel) where you can overnight for free.Did not visit F/Scope,was just going to use it as a stageing post,but when we have past in the summer,it looks busy so must be good.
Jented.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We did Futurescope last August stayed in the massive car park felt very safe it was €8 a night I think but nothing except waste dump, rubbish and fresh water although think that was extra €2. If you park in the middle you avoid the road noises (not that there was much). You get to look at a right load of different vans though and was good walking round them all - they are mostly empty due to everyone being in the park. It didn't finish till midnight but only 20 min walk back to the aire.

The theme park itself is ok but do obtain the translation kits unless you are tres bon at French. Also you can easily do it in a day - if you go after 15th Aug and mid week you can do it in 5 hours just plan your way round it as they do shows like most theme parks.

Our boys were 16 and 11 they thought it a bit tame apart from the boat thing in the beginning which shoots you off a ramp. We stayed for the firework show at the end but the electric failed so they gave us free tickets to go again so boys went round it again in morning just to do boat ramp whilst I stayed in van and tidied up a bit.

They must preferred Puy du Fou - now that is worth 2 days specially on a Saturday.

Can't think of anything else.

HTH

Greenie


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

1. Is there an Aire at futurescope? If not what is their attitude to motorhomes?? i.e. do they tolerate you parking overnight in the (bound to be huge) car park?

As in previous posts, yes, but it costs c. 8 euros. no problem here, unless like us you want to save every "penny" without compromising on the quality of your holiday. We have visited Futuroscope twice. We really enjoy it - just us....2 x 30 somethings (ok, maybe I'm a 40 something now!) with no kids. Used tesco vouchers both times. Not perhaps the world's best attraction in this day and age, but just good fun when with good company.

We looked at the "aire", didn't fancy paying (3 weeks in France, all on free aires, so why spoil the record?), went to look at the Auchan car park, felt a little too open / vulnerable so went on to the aire at Dissay (c. 10 - 15mins drive from fuuroscope). There was some unfavourable comment in the "All the aires" guide, can't remember quite what, so we didn't hold out much hope. Turned out to be very peaceful, with a free water etc, a toilet block (nothing fancy mind), and a nice "Maison de pays" shop selling local goods during the day. We ended up staying 2 nights here, and having a very restful time.

2. How long does it take to "do" Futurescope

Comfortably done in one day if you plan you "route" once you have the guide with show times etc.

3. What is and what is not worth queuing for ??

You pays your money.....so why not take it all in....sure you will enjoy most of it, and what you might not will be down to personal taste. Shouldn't need to queue too much from our experience.

Recommend, like Greenie, that you hire the translation unit, my french is good, but it was invaluable in some of the shows.

Hope you enjoy it, wherever you decide to stay.

Timotei


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, we used the Futoroscope aire last July. It is very easy to access as it is just inside the main entrance and easily enough room for a ccouple of hundred units. There is a service point. The best thing is to arrive the evening before you want to go into the park when it costs 2 euros for the night 1700-0800 and then 6 euros for 0800 - 0800 so you can stay for 2 nights and the day for 8 euros. The evening water / laser show finishes at about 11pm so a short stroll and back to the unit.

The aire is to the right of the D pointer. You can put the strret view man on the D910 and see the aire.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...63045,0.364544&spn=0.007893,0.024633&t=h&z=16


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Many thanks for all who have provided information. It is always best to get personal experiences rather than something out oif a brochure.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*teks go free*

Teachers get in free if you register your school for an info pack
They also give you a free dvd and worksheets
Barry


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr Plodd,

The evening show in our opinion was the best part of the park. We thought it was phenomenal.

You should definitely plan to stay for it.

ENJOY


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: teks go free*



Bessie560 said:


> Teachers get in free if you register your school for an info pack
> They also give you a free dvd and worksheets
> Barry


SWMBO is a nursery teacher, how do you register?
Gerry


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Mr Plodd,
> 
> The evening show in our opinion was the best part of the park. We thought it was phenomenal.
> 
> ...


Totally agree.

We stayed overnight in the Car park, which was great. Spent the day looking around, short walk back to the van for an hour or so, then back again for the laser show.

I think it's great if you're not looking for a white knuckle time theme park

Andrew


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Is €8 that expensive compared to tootalling around looking for another site? Would cost you that much in fuel. The site felt very safe and was lovely and quiet at night.

Greenie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> Is €8 that expensive compared to tootalling around looking for another site? Would cost you that much in fuel. The site felt very safe and was lovely and quiet at night.
> 
> Greenie


I agree. In addition the €8 is for 2 nights. If you want to arrive and stay over just one night it is only €6. It's worth being aware that they are keen that you leave before the 8am expirery of your ticket and they have young, energetic staff at the barrier to feed your ticket in and get you on your way.


----------

